# Windows reinstalled by itslef



## yasminflower (Nov 20, 2011)

When I turned on my laptop, windows began to reinstall itself. Then, the next day, it occurred again. Why is this happening?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Are you sure Windows is reinstalling? Or is it going into Startup repair?

Can you explain more in detail about the issue?


----------



## yasminflower (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you. Well it basically its like when you first buy it, that it says welcome. A blue screen did appear the first time in reinstalled.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What do you mean by "Welcome".

Is it asking you to setup a new account?

Are all your files and programs gone?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

the First Attached picture is the standard Windows 8 Welcome screen. Is this what you see? 
The second is the screen you see after an install.


----------



## yasminflower (Nov 20, 2011)

Every program i had was erased, all my files and pictures. It was asking for language option, new account, personalizing. As if i bought a new computer, and was just turning it on for the first time.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

This happens each and every time?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

That sounds like your profile became corrupted. Fix corrupt profile in windows 8? - Repair


----------



## yasminflower (Nov 20, 2011)

Yea, I just turned on my laptop, and it happened again. I will give that fix a try


----------



## yasminflower (Nov 20, 2011)

just finished "fixing the corrupted profile" , now I just have to wait and see if it happens again.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Search and type *CMD *right click the *CMD* results and* Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt *type *chkdsk /R* and press enter. Now type a *Y* for Yes and restart the computer. Check Disk will go through 5 stages and it will take a while. this will tell you if there is any HDD corruption.


----------



## yasminflower (Nov 20, 2011)

How long is a while, scanning a repairing drive doesnt move from 27%. Its been 30 minutes


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It takes however long it takes as it could be fixing issues along the way


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It may take several hours, BTW the longer it takes, means there are bad sectors on the HDD. If there aren't too many bad sectors, Check Disk can_ Fix_ them, that is, it moves the data to a good sector and marks that sector as_ Bad_. If there are too many bad sectors, Check Disk hangs or Fails, then the HDD needs to be replaced


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

It also depends on the size of the hard drive and since you haven't told us that that becomes even harder to answer but wait it out. It will either complete or say it can't and that is what you need to know.


----------



## yasminflower (Nov 20, 2011)

It finished, but I wasn't present when it did. I got back and it was on the start screen. Is that a good sign?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

It should have booted all the way to Windows unless it stops for a Password.


----------



## yasminflower (Nov 20, 2011)

and where can I find the report? since I didn't view it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Please see this Check Disk (chkdsk) - Read Event Viewer Log - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## yasminflower (Nov 20, 2011)

ok I viewed it. no bad files were found. Why did this happen in the first place?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There is no one definitive answer. If there was a power loss while the computer was doing something, lightning causing a power spike, a virus, HDD degradation whatever. Now you know what to do if it happens again.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Checkdisk checks a lot of things and often times even though the reports show nothing just the running improves performance as not everything it does records a change.


----------



## yasminflower (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok, thank you very much. You guys were a big help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Any time were happy to help.


----------

